# What kind of spatula for non-stick pans



## oivind_dahle (Mar 31, 2012)

What kind of spatula do you use for non-stick pans?

I have lots of metal spatulas as I usually prefer cast iron, but when cooking on medium and low heat I bougt a non-stick pan today (2 x le Creuset toughened series). Im looking for some spatulas. Cheap ones made of nylon is not preferd as it puts an awful taste to the food. I read silicon, but are they the best?

Help please


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

I have this one. It did however come apart after a while and I replaced it with a duplicate. Still, I like it.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JPVCYE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 31, 2012)

We have a couple of nylon, but I prefer silicone. Oxo silicone spatula and le creuset spoons


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks.

Are Rosle products worth the price


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are Rosle products worth the price



Not sure if you are serious, kidding, or bored, but either way I have rosle tongs and like them.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PK55QE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 31, 2012)

Rosle is very expensive in norway.
Ill check em out and buy some on ebay 

Thanks. Going to go for silicon spatula and thong


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 31, 2012)

A silicone thong may be a little chafing and uncomfortable to wear, but hey to each his own. :O


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Rosle is very expensive in norway.
> Ill check em out and buy some on ebay
> 
> Thanks. Going to go for silicon spatula and thong




Ah... O.K. And yes I am happy with them. Spatula is great,has durability issues if you push down too hard searing, great for flipping. I use an iron grill press on steaks and garlic bread now instead of pushing too hard with spatula. Rosle tongs, no problems, very happy with them.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 31, 2012)

I've used this one almost daily for a year:

Master Chef Spatule Pelton Spatula

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SZ6Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## echerub (Mar 31, 2012)

I use wood or bamboo ones, but I still have to be careful to choose ones without sharp corners.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 31, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I've used this one almost daily for a year:
> 
> Master Chef Spatule Pelton Spatula
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SZ6Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Yep, the Matfer spat is pretty nice.

+1000 to the Rosle tongs. By far the best tongs out there. I have about half a dozen pairs and bring my own to work. People thought I was weird for bringing my own tongs, but after using them, they are jealous. They rock.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks.
Ill have 2 of the Master Chef Spatule Pelton Spatula to get the free shipping 
I might go for the Rosle Thong if I spot it on sale i norway. I have 2 from IKEA that is ok for my use 

Thanks all


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 31, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I've used this one almost daily for a year:
> 
> Master Chef Spatule Pelton Spatula
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SZ6Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I have looked at those. May try one next time mine breaks.


----------

